# P4 Tuning Major Scale Shapes



## xxCAGExx (Jan 9, 2012)

Theses shapes connect to facilitate movement across the entire fretboard. I will be posting more perfect 4th aids like arpeggios and chords soon. I enjoy making these charts in illustrator for some reason so if anybody needs anything in particular PM me and ill definitely try to help out.


----------



## rchrd_le (Jan 14, 2012)

I've always wondered, how do you read these things? (self-taught)

It'd help A LOT!


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 15, 2012)

I usually use these shapes.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 15, 2012)

rchrd_le said:


> I've always wondered, how do you read these things? (self-taught)
> 
> It'd help A LOT!



They just show the notes across 4 frets (or however many frets are in the picture). Ascend the dots for the scale. Red is the root note


----------

